# so you wantto be a moderator?



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I am curious as to what it takes to be a forum moderator. Is there an application process?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

first a watery tart steps out of a lake and offers you a sword.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Well i figured if longevity were a factor, I'd have an advantage. I've been here longer than December 2001. My old username quit working a ling time ago.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone else having visions of a really bad reality show?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

You need to have a strong masochistic streak. 

We don't need another mod right now. When we do, we check out the forum members and see who may be suitable and David decides.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Gunnyman said:


> first a watery tart steps out of a lake and offers you a sword.


That made me LOL for real.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Neenahboy said:


> Anyone else having visions of a really bad reality show?


And this could be funny for a video cast.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

David Bott said:


> That made me LOL for real.


good that was the whole point of my post.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

you need 1875 posts to be a mod!! One more and you are in!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> first a watery tart steps out of a lake and offers you a sword.


I thought it had to do with white smoke!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Top 3 Ways

1. Bribes
2. Butt Kissing 
3. Brown Nosing

Difference between 2 and 3 depends on your depth perception. :-D


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> Top 3 Ways
> 
> 1. Bribes
> 2. Butt Kissing
> ...


I really need to quit drinking Coke while reading this forum!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I heard the first set of mods were volunteers... David just threw out the invite asking people if they wanted to be moderators and thus the moderazzi was born.

Why would you want to be one anyway?


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

It helps to have a name that sounds like a movie character, perhaps from a film noir detective flick.

"I keep two magnums in my desk. One's a gun and I keep it loaded. The other's a bottle and it keeps ME loaded. I'm MIKE LANG. I'm a professional snoop."

I would say "Sirius Black" counts as a good movie name.


----------

